# Davis Vantage Vue - Avarias consecutivas



## NunoBrito (20 Nov 2014 às 14:55)

Olá, boa tarde.

Procuro em Portugal quem faça a reparação de uma Davis Vantage Vue.

Sensor de Vento deixou de funcionar
Sensor de humidade exterior dá valores errados.

Grato pela atenção!


----------



## XtraNO (18 Dez 2014 às 13:24)

NunoBrito disse:


> Olá, boa tarde.
> 
> Procuro em Portugal quem faça a reparação de uma Davis Vantage Vue.
> 
> ...



Olha, pelo que sei a assistência técnica mais próxima esta em Barcelona, era assim, nao sei se ainda é assim. O problema do sensor de humidade exterior resume-se a nao estar calibrado, cheira-me a má fé da Davis para sacar dinheiro ao pessoal, a minha veio assim dos USA, nova! Nunca a reparei mas na altura fiz uma especie de full reset à consola que me desenrascou o problema da humidade exterior, mas nao sei se resulta no teu modelo, a minha era uma vantage pro.
Cumprimentos


----------



## actioman (18 Dez 2014 às 18:54)

Em Portugal segundo a informação disponibilizada no website da Davis é a Gestel:

*Gestel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
Linda-a-Velha, Portugal
Phone: +351 210 996 780 
gestel@mail.telepac.pt
www.gestel.pt
Reseller Since: 1995

É questão de ligares e ver. Mas pelo que aqui tenho lido eles são carotes. Sinceramente não sei.

Espero que tenha servido de ajuda!


----------

